# Goodboy Clone



## epidemic

Hi Guys

I can't get my favorite Wiener Vape Juice. I was wondering if anyone can suggest a few ingredients that might get me a similar taste?
I know the main ingredient is RY4 Double but what else do I add?

Thanks in Advance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

epidemic said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I can't get my favorite Wiener Vape Juice. I was wondering if anyone can suggest a few ingredients that might get me a similar taste?
> I know the main ingredient is RY4 Double but what else do I add?
> 
> Thanks in Advance



Hi and Welcome.

RY4 Double 4%
INW Gold Ducat 0.5%
INW Flue Cured Tobacco 0.5%
Custard (FA or INW) 1-3% (optional but think it would help the recipe)

Im currently vaping a tobacco with the above except the custard and also FA Desert Ship and its very similar but lacking the bakery type feel of Goodboy.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## epidemic

Thanks Stompie

You are awesome!!! 

I have never used INW products and I see they are hard to come by. 
I normally order from BLCK but they are closed for now.
Guess Ill have to wait for Oom Cyril to lift the ban.
Ill definitely give this one a try and I can't wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

epidemic said:


> Thanks Stompie
> 
> You are awesome!!!
> 
> I have never used INW products and I see they are hard to come by.
> I normally order from BLCK but they are closed for now.
> Guess Ill have to wait for Oom Cyril to lift the ban.
> Ill definitely give this one a try and I can't wait.



You can try Flavour World SA, they are still shipping.

INW / Inawera flavors are usually IMO like top of the line and very good quality and most of the concentrates use much less % compared to other brands.

You can try TFA or any other brand of good custard that you know off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedy_11

StompieZA said:


> You can try Flavour World SA, they are still shipping.
> 
> INW / Inawera flavors are usually IMO like top of the line and very good quality and most of the concentrates use much less % compared to other brands.
> 
> You can try TFA or any other brand of good custard that you know off.


na they closed,im looking for another vendor with all flavourworlds stock as my r800 cart disappeared lol took days to build up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/collections/inawera-flavourings-inw/products/inw-gold-ducat-tobacco

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

It’s not a good boy clone by any stretch of the imagination but I’m doing DIYFS holy holy grail Ry4 @ 10% and it’s really good as a single concentrate mix. I’m really enjoying.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

Speedy_11 said:


> na they closed,im looking for another vendor with all flavourworlds stock as my r800 cart disappeared lol took days to build up



Wonder why? I know why BLCK closed.

But hopefully after last nights speech, the shops will reopen again. 

Vaperite also sells concentrates of most brands but you will have to order CBD product.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Paul33 said:


> It’s not a good boy clone by any stretch of the imagination but I’m doing DIYFS holy holy grail Ry4 @ 10% and it’s really good as a single concentrate mix. I’m really enjoying.



I havent tried DIYFS Holy Grail RY4 but i know TFA RY4 Double is also very similar to goodboy and RY4 is def a main flavor in the profile so yeah one would be able to get quite close with some trying.

I absolutely loved goodboy!


----------



## Speedy_11

StompieZA said:


> Wonder why? I know why BLCK closed.
> 
> But hopefully after last nights speech, the shops will reopen again.
> 
> Vaperite also sells concentrates of most brands but you will have to order CBD product.


Im gna try vape mill, during lockdown i have decided to mix up from doing fruits for more than a year to try desserts and tabacos lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Speedy_11 said:


> Im gna try vape mill, during lockdown i have decided to mix up from doing fruits for more than a year to try desserts and tabacos lol



I have mostly been on fruits and ice but also mixed my first proper tobacco about two weeks back and enjoying it alot! 

With bakery/deserts and tobacco steeping is crucial

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Speedy_11

StompieZA said:


> I have mostly been on fruits and ice but also mixed my first proper tobacco about two weeks back and enjoying it alot!
> 
> With bakery/deserts and tobacco steeping is crucial


im with you on the fruits ices mango my adv for the last year lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Speedy_11 said:


> im with you on the fruits ices mango my adv for the last year lol



Same here, Mango is the ultimate vape for me! Especially with Ice!


----------



## M.Adhir

StompieZA said:


> Wonder why? I know why BLCK closed.
> 
> But hopefully after last nights speech, the shops will reopen again.
> 
> Vaperite also sells concentrates of most brands but you will have to order CBD product.



This as per the comms on FWSA site. When i spoke with them last week they were seemingly having similar issues to BLCK.

"
Due to the extremely high volumes of orders received, We have decided to take a break, All existing orders will be shipped ******************************************* Reminder: We May only ship the following products • Flavour Concentrates • One Shot Flavours • VG, PG & PREMIX • Bottles **************************************************************************************** Nicotine cannot be shipped, Orders Containing nicotine will only be shipped after the Tobacco restriction is Lifted This is a difficult time for us all and we apologize for any inconvenience caused. 
"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500

Paul33 said:


> It’s not a good boy clone by any stretch of the imagination but I’m doing DIYFS holy holy grail Ry4 @ 10% and it’s really good as a single concentrate mix. I’m really enjoying.


Holy Holy Grail RY4 is actually a one shot and has TFA RY4 Double as an ingredient.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

GSM500 said:


> Holy Holy Grail RY4 is actually a one shot and has TFA RY4 Double as an ingredient.


I didn’t know that. I’ve been using it as a concentrate for ages and a day in other recipes but never single flavour tested it. 

thanks for the info @GSM500

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> I didn’t know that. I’ve been using it as a concentrate for ages and a day in other recipes but never single flavour tested it.
> 
> thanks for the info @GSM500



FA Soho is technically also a oneshot. Brilliant at 4-5%. And 0.5-1% FA Meringue added makes it just magic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> FA Soho is technically also a oneshot. Brilliant at 4-5%. And 0.5-1% FA Meringue added makes it just magic.


Will give it go when we’re allowed buy nicotine again. I’m completely out.


----------



## epidemic

Hi Guys

It's been a couple of weeks and time to report on my findings.

I got hold of all the ingredients Stompie suggested, mixed up a batch and let it steep.

Unfortunately this is very far from Goodboy. I think it's closer to Taviro (Not sure about the spelling) 

I did add Custard (INW) 2% as suggested.

I feel the Gold Ducat is too strong. It overwhelms the taste completely. 

It's really not a bad recipe but lacks that earthy bakery taste Goodboy is know for.

Any suggestions on how to get that earthy bakery taste?


----------



## StompieZA

epidemic said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> It's been a couple of weeks and time to report on my findings.
> 
> I got hold of all the ingredients Stompie suggested, mixed up a batch and let it steep.
> 
> Unfortunately this is very far from Goodboy. I think it's closer to Taviro (Not sure about the spelling)
> 
> I did add Custard (INW) 2% as suggested.
> 
> I feel the Gold Ducat is too strong. It overwhelms the taste completely.
> 
> It's really not a bad recipe but lacks that earthy bakery taste Goodboy is know for.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to get that earthy bakery taste?



Perhaps remove the Ducat, Flue cured and Add in some INW Biscuit at 1% together with the Custard at 3% and try that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## epidemic

StompieZA said:


> Perhaps remove the Ducat, Flue cured and Add in some INW Biscuit at 1% together with the Custard at 3% and try that.



Ill give that a go thanks.


----------



## Justin Pattrick

Any suggestions on this recipe fellows?


----------



## Rooigevaar

The secret ingredient is Love

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 10


----------



## M.Adhir

Rooigevaar said:


> The secret ingredient is Love



Oak aged love 
Still my favourite tobacco juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

